# BIF



## MitchP (Jan 20, 2022)

Bee In Flight


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 20, 2022)

Very good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2022)

Very nice shot but I'm not familiar with this bird.


----------



## MitchP (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks everyone!



K9Kirk said:


> Very nice shot but I'm not familiar with this bird.



At least it doesn't poop on my car!


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 22, 2022)

Shame he was flying away from you buddy  Still, you nailed the focus 

Les


----------



## MitchP (Jan 22, 2022)

Lez325 said:


> Shame he was flying away from you buddy  Still, you nailed the focus
> 
> Les


Thanks, Les. I thought the charm of the photo was him flying towards the flower. That's why I left the flowers in the shot. Oh well, so much for trying to tell a story!


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

That's a beautiful shot! Nice focus and detail!


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------

